# ffb motorhomes



## coastalnigel (Aug 8, 2010)

hi, could anyone help me i have a fiat ducato 2.5 td 1995 ffb europa 570 motorhome, i need to source parts and a manual for it cant seem to find anything online any ideas ? cheers nigel


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think you will find it was made by a company called "Tabert" who are more known for their large caravans favoured by the travelling comunity. 
Try searching google with "Tabert ffb 570 europa"

Probably get most results in German though 8O 



Trevor

edit. oops, sorry just realized tabert should be spelt Tabbert


----------



## coastalnigel (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks trevorf i will give it a go


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Proud owner of 1991 FIAT Ducato based FFB Tabbert 570 Classic, but all I can tell you is that Knaus took over the firm some years ago. Like you I am trying to source parts/manual etc perhaps we can exchange info if either successful.

regards Bryandh.


----------

